# DIY tank cover and lights



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

I found a nice tank for sale on craigslist at an excellent price but it doesn't have a cover or lights.'I was wondering if I could make my own cover out of some sort of plexiglass? Seems like it would work but thought I'd get some expert opinions. I'm mainly concerned about how to set up the lights, what kind I should use or what not? Kind of on a budget so pretty limited. If I could maybe find some regular tank lights on craigslist or wherever could I just set them right on top of the plexiglass? Any info or help with this would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

What size is the tank? Plexiglas makes a very poor material for tank tops as it sags under it's own weight. Adding a heat source (lights) only makes it worse. Various sorts of shop lights can be used. The size of the tank will determine availability and options. Generally speaking lighting is cheapest if obtained from a hardware or building supply store. Used equipment is always a possibility. You can get glass cut for tops at places like Lowes, or glass places from scraps, and use E channel, or store bought plastic hinges.


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

The tank is an 85 gal, it's a home made tank but for 40 bucks I can't really pass it up. That's why I'm trying to come up with a cover and lights.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm having the same problem with mine, I made custom tops for the hex tank (original was broken beyond repair) and it sags, (have to turn it over every few days) and the 32g bowfront (it didn't have one when i bought it used), same problem. With all the $ I've spent on plex, I could have had glass cut to fit.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Add stiffeners to the plex covers. Super glue a strip of wood or plex on edge to make it like an angle iron or "C" channel. Add the stiffener in the direction that you want to prevent bowing.


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

I ran a couple pieces of acrylic for the two ends of my 125. I bought 3/8's thinking it wouldn't bow but it did. I ended up cutting them exactly the same, and flipping them over with each water change. Cheesy fix but it worked for a couple years until I got sick of it and got my glass tops cut to accept my plumbing.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Thx for the ideas, maybe I'll try that 1st, I've got plenty of leftover plex, lol


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

It's a pretty common practice to place a stiffener on edge to keep materials from bowing. Thinking of wood it is common to make a 2X4 much stiffer by adding one or more 2X's on edge. The first 2X4 resists pressure left/right and the added 2X will keep it straight up/down. Same with aluminum, steel,or plex. An angle is much stiffer than flat and "C" channel is stronger still. Getting the plex cut or shaped so that there is a really flat good edge to glue is important to the glue joint depending of course on the adhesive used.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

That makes sense, will go cut the pieces needed and give it a try, thx a bunch :thumb:


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

Instead of acrylic just get some glass. It won't bend , scratch , and doesn't cost much for what would cover a tank top, probably less than $20


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Yea, I thought about that too, but since I already have the plex, I already cut it and fit the pieces, so far, so good


----------



## norden (Nov 18, 2010)

i have a bowfront and i'm sure you can cut the glass to same it, but plex just seems easier, plus i dont wanna cut myself. i hate working with glass or broken glass, it has a support in the middle of the tank, just wondering does your's bow up or down? i dont have any lights either, i want to do led's i found some cheap led strips on ebay and they are waterproof, normally used for cars, has anyone else used these?


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

This is a 32g BF also, I bought it used and the middle support was broken when I bought it. The plex bows down, but now with the supports, it seems to be working great! Since the standard hodd/light has a rim for the light, I put the supports in a rectangle so the light would sit in it, now, not only is it not bowing, the light doesn't slide around :dancing:


----------



## norden (Nov 18, 2010)

ooo pics please? i would love to see your setup, i need to do mine that way too


----------

